# €6.90 Pint in Temple Bar



## Strongback (21 Dec 2008)

I was in a pub in Temple Bar last Thursday night with two friends and ordered three pints which came to the following price:

1 Pint x Heinekin €6.60
1 Pint x Heinekin €6.60
1 Pint x Draught Bulmers €6.90

Total €20.10

I was astounded and I must have been in shook as I did not refuse the drink and ask for my money back. We finished the drink and left the pub. It really left a bitter taste in my mouth.

Before I left the pub I picked up and read a few receipts lying around and could see the price of a pint of lager increases from €6.00 to €6.60 after 11.30pm. 

It is well known that bars in Dublin increase their prices as the night goes on but charging *10 cents less than €7.00 *for a pint is a new low (or high depending on how you look at it).

I know we can all choose where we drink but is it acceptable to have the price of a pint in Dublin ranging from €5.00 to €6.90 depending on where you go. It means you have to read price lists before entering a pub - bit of a killjoy.


----------



## z103 (21 Dec 2008)

It may work out cheaper to hop on a plane to the UK for a night out.


----------



## allthedoyles (21 Dec 2008)

Correct me if i'm wrong .
But hav'nt the Vintners Association just announced a 12 months price freeze on all alcoholic drink ??


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Dec 2008)

Their members obviously haven't heard it!


----------



## extopia (22 Dec 2008)

Temple Bar pubs have been doing this for years. All you can do is complain. I always do, on the rare occasions that I find myself drinking in that hellhole that is TB. No one ever listens, though.

A lot of Dublin pubs put up the price after hours. I was particularly incensed recently in Bruxelles pub, when they put up the prices after 11!


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

Seems to happen in certain Cork pubs too. AFAIK its automatically done by the tills. BTW, the VFI members knew what was coming the week before it was announced, that's when the prices went up and then they had no problem 'freezing' their prices. My local is a little country pub, pint of Bud is E4.10 which I consider outrageous, so I feel for you Strongback! Drink enough of it, then you won'tnotice the cost!!


----------



## Slaphead (22 Dec 2008)

I hate drinking in Dublin, was meant to go up this w/e but the youngfella got a bout of vomiting so i was happy enough staying at home wiping up peuch for the w/e!


----------



## RMCF (22 Dec 2008)

Go drinking to the North - some great deals on drink around Derry and Belfast. You will not get ripped off like in Dublin.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Dec 2008)

You did the right thing. You left the pub and took your business elsewhere. 

Pubs must pay a license (of €500 per night?) for each night that they stay open late. Some have to pay their staff higher rates after hours. 

So it costs them more to provide you with a pint after normal hours, so they charge more. It seems absolutely reasonable to me. 

They are obliged to display their prices. If they are not doing so, report them to the Office of the Director of Consumer Affairs. 

Brendan


----------



## terrontress (22 Dec 2008)

Eddie Rockets and Abrakebabra both charge more after 11pm as well. Taxi drivers charge more after 8. Restaurants have cheaper lunch menus than those in the evening.

I don't think it's the fact that they charge so much before or after 11 that has people up in arms. It's the cost full stop. When the cost of a pint is 80% of an hour at minimum wage (which many of the staff will be on) where is the money all going to? How much would a spirit and mixer be?


----------



## theoneill (22 Dec 2008)

On a slightly related matter I was purchasing a bacon and sausage sandwich (hangover comfort food) from a shop in Grand Canal Dock. They charged me 10c over the display price (3.30) and the guy serving pointed out that his little receipt computer didn’t have the display price on it only the more expensive one. I pointed out that I didn’t want the 3.40 sandwich and he could have it back and since he had already made it up this was impossible. So in the end I got the sandwich for 2.50 as this was the next cheapest item on the computer. I think he was shocked that I pulled him up on the 10c and to be honest last year I would have let it slide.


As regards the pubs I have dramatically reduced the amount of times I frequent them. I have a real problem purchasing 2 drinks and not only getting no change from e10 but being asked to provide more cash. As for eating out I have found that many places overcharge for mediocre food. As with most people I have travelled to places where you would expect to be charged the earth for eating out only to find that it is far more expensive here than in most other places. I suppose there is a tipping point and we have reached it.


----------



## galleyslave (22 Dec 2008)

it's an outrageous price - almost parisian!

When, on the rare occasion I'm in Dublin in TD, I only buy beer in the places that are relatively cheap - the porterhouse and the palace spring to mind as being moderate. Gogartys is the worst for beer prices that I know of.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Dec 2008)

theoneill said:


> On a slightly related matter I was purchasing a bacon and sausage sandwich (hangover comfort food) from a shop in Grand Canal Dock. They charged me 10c over the display price (3.30) and the guy serving pointed out that his little receipt computer didn’t have the display price on it only the more expensive one. I pointed out that I didn’t want the 3.40 sandwich and he could have it back and since he had already made it up this was impossible. So in the end I got the sandwich for 2.50 as this was the next cheapest item on the computer. I think he was shocked that I pulled him up on the 10c and to be honest last year I would have let it slide.



Marks & Spencers in Naas tried something similar with me last summer, when I tried to buy an apple. I ended up getting the apple for 6c


----------



## Dropout (22 Dec 2008)

Come down to waterford, its onlt €4.20 for a pint of heineken in my local


----------



## rmelly (22 Dec 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Marks & Spencers in Naas tried something similar with me last summer, when I tried to buy an apple. I ended up getting the apple for 6c


 
Have some pity for the cashier - I have recently got involved in a POS & backend solution for a 800 store supermarket - you wouldn't believe what's involved, and how little control the cashier has.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Dec 2008)

Dropout said:


> Come down to waterford, its onlt €4.20 for a pint of heineken in my local



Thanks, but no thanks. I would much prefer to pay €6.90 in Dublin.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Dec 2008)

rmelly said:


> Have some pity for the cashier - I have recently got involved in a POS & backend solution for a 800 store supermarket - you wouldn't believe what's involved, and how little control the cashier has.



I asked her to call her manager but she refused.


----------



## bazermc (22 Dec 2008)

leghorn said:


> It may work out cheaper to hop on a plane to the UK for a night out.


 
It would - i was out in Leeds on Friday night and paid 3 pound for a pint that is about 3.20 euros!


----------



## monascribe18 (22 Dec 2008)

Thats Why People Are Flooding North To Buy Their Booze


----------



## jdwex (22 Dec 2008)

Brendan said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. I would much prefer to pay €6.90 in Dublin.


 
Temple Bar doesn't really count as Dublin (except for The Palace!)


----------



## z103 (22 Dec 2008)

> _Have some pity for the cashier - I have recently got involved in a POS & backend solution for a 800 store supermarket - you wouldn't believe what's involved, and how little control the cashier has._


_
I used to use M&S tills. We used to have a price override facility.
_


> I asked her to call her manager but she refused


I'm not in surprised. Far easier (or cheaper?) just to let you have the apple for 6c, or free.  Was there also a queue of irrate customers building up behind you?


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

Brendan said:


> Thanks, but no thanks. I would much prefer to pay €6.90 in Dublin.


 

Ah now, be nice.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Dec 2008)

leghorn said:


> I'm not in surprised. Far easier (or cheaper?) just to let you have the apple for 6c, or free.



Except that it took her several minutes to decide what to do.


leghorn said:


> Was there also a queue of irate customers building up behind you?



Yes, 2 or 3 customers.


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Dec 2008)

galleyslave said:


> When, on the rare occasion I'm in Dublin in TD, I only buy beer in the places that are relatively cheap - the porterhouse and the palace spring to mind as being moderate. Gogartys is the worst for beer prices that I know of.


the porterhouse are running a 12 days of christmas price promotion where each day one of their draught beers and one of the bottled beers is €4, pints of wrasslers stout (my favourite) is normally €4.50 which is decent enough for dublin.


----------



## sparkeee (22 Dec 2008)

vote with your feet


----------



## gar123 (22 Dec 2008)

sparkee but how far can you walk before the soles on your feet give out

!


----------



## David_Dublin (22 Dec 2008)

It's  like that in most european capitals - there tends to be a huge difference between prices from one place to another. The point is that whereas in Europe the difference in prices does not affect you that much as the average punter buys one or two drink, whereas her it can make a substantial difference to your total spend in an evening.


----------



## chrisboy (22 Dec 2008)

I work in temple bar and i think people are starting to realise this disgrace! Except for Saturday nights, there's probably half the people there nightly that there was this time last year..


----------



## Caveat (22 Dec 2008)

Ah but sure you're paying for the authentic "auld Dub-a-lin" atmosphere where impromptu sessions, excitingly, can begin at any time and 'characters' are always on hand to entertain you with hilarious banter. 

- well worth it.


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Dec 2008)

David_Dublin said:


> It's  like that in most european capitals - there tends to be a huge difference between prices from one place to another. The point is that whereas in Europe the difference in prices does not affect you that much as the average punter buys one or two drink, whereas her it can make a substantial difference to your total spend in an evening.



So the Irish drink a multiple of what the Germans, English, Scots, Czechs, Poles & others drink? Pull the other one.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

Caveat said:


> Ah but sure you're paying for the authentic "auld Dub-a-lin" atmosphere where impromptu sessions, excitingly, can begin at any time and 'characters' are always on hand to entertain you with hilarious banter.
> 
> - well worth it.


 

Speaking as a country yokel, I presume those characters are the scarf-wearing D4-ites? Yes, have to agree that they're a constant source of entertainment to us bumpkins, well worth the inflated price of the pint


----------



## colm (22 Dec 2008)

extopia said:


> Temple Bar pubs have been doing this for years. All you can do is complain.


 
Or you could stop paying those crazy prices..
Thats our problem over here we complain but we still cough up.


----------



## gebbel (22 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> Or you could stop paying those crazy prices..
> Thats our problem over here we complain but we still cough up.


 
I agree. Let's bring all of these premises to their knees by refusing to go there.


----------



## SteH (23 Dec 2008)

I live smack bang in the city centre and I've noticed a massive disparity in pub prices in the city centre, not that I go much these days as a result. Some pubs are shooting themselves in the foot because of it. They may have a price freeze but they've also started charging at the door in more places... but they're not very good places to start with.


----------



## colm (23 Dec 2008)

I refuse point blank to pay into any pub. Think about it. They are charging you for you to give them your custom. What fools we are.


----------



## mcaul (23 Dec 2008)

You'll pay £6 in some pubs in London for a bottle of beer. And Paris? - MINIMUM €7 for pint beer and in most cases close to €10.

As for my local - €3.70


----------



## galleyslave (23 Dec 2008)

mcaul said:


> You'll pay £6 in some pubs in London for a bottle of beer. And Paris? - MINIMUM €7 for pint beer and in most cases close to €10.
> 
> As for my local - €3.70



Beer is ludicrously expensive in Paris, but the wine can be reasonable. We dont really have that option here. Also, in london, there is choice - not all places are so expensive. 

And I agree with the previous poster- charging to get in - not a chance


----------



## theoneill (23 Dec 2008)

Publican Economic Theory



Increase price to stimulate demand
Charge customers at the door to increase numbers
Blame smoking ban
Blame Diageo
Blame Off Licences
Blame Immigrants


----------



## Ray_Con (23 Dec 2008)

^ LOL ... in fairness they're taking their lead from the Gov ... Tax take down ? -  Increase Taxes (VAT and Income) and thus push people North (who lowered their VAT) for shopping cos we've less money in our pockets ... Genius.


----------



## rmelly (23 Dec 2008)

theoneill said:


> Publican Economic Theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Don't forget about punitive prices for soft drink to discourage consumption


----------



## Taxi Driver (23 Dec 2008)

extopia said:


> A lot of Dublin pubs put up the price after hours. I was particularly incensed recently in Bruxelles pub, when they put up the prices after 11!


 
This happens all over the country.  Is there a link between pubs that give out receipts and pubs that increase prices?

I find that the pubs that give out receipts are those that increase prices.  Is this to do with legislation requiring the displaying of prices?


----------



## Flax (23 Dec 2008)

galleyslave said:


> Beer is ludicrously expensive in Paris, but the wine can be reasonable. We dont really have that option here. Also, in london, there is choice - not all places are so expensive.


 
Entertainment in Paris is expensive, but the cost of living is very cheap. In Dublin everything is expensive.


----------



## galleyslave (23 Dec 2008)

Flax said:


> Entertainment in Paris is expensive, but the cost of living is very cheap. In Dublin everything is expensive.



one can hope the credit crunch will have a positive aspect and force cost reductions on the publicans - bring the price of a pint down to a reasonable level.Mind you, they'll argue  the cost of their inputs is unreasonably high.. insurance etc...


----------



## Protocol (23 Dec 2008)

Yes, beer in bars/cafes in Paris is expensive.

Mind you, if you stick to the local cafes, you can pay 1.80-2.00 for 25cl.  Though that is hard to find, especially in the centre.

I have paid 4.50 for 25cl in the centre.


----------



## Protocol (23 Dec 2008)

My other comment is about *33cl bottles*.

These are for sale in supermarkets for *80c-1 euro* in crates of 18-24 bottles.

Let's assume the publican can buy at *1 euro excl. VAT*.

Add a *200% mark-up* of 2.00 makes 3.00.

Add VAT = 3.65.


So pubs should be able to sell 33cl bottles at *€3.65* and clear 2.00 gross margin, which seems a reasonable profit.

*Why, on why, then, are 33cl bottles 4 to 5 euros in pubs?*


----------



## Dropout (23 Dec 2008)

Its called Greed! They have been screwing the public for years and getting away with it.

As another poser said its time to vote with your feet, I walked out of a pub recently because they were charging 50c more for a pint than another pub up the road.

If people keep paying these prices then the publicans have no reason to lower them.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Dec 2008)

People are voting with their feet and drinking at home ....


----------



## rmelly (23 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> People are voting with their feet and drinking at home ....


 
which ironically is now part of their reasoning for increasing prices...some people just can't see the writing on the wall


----------



## colm (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*



rmelly said:


> which ironically is now part of their reasoning for increasing prices...some people just can't see the writing on the wall



Please explain...customers are not buying, therfore increase the price???. That makes no sense. In business you compete for business or you go out of business


----------



## rmelly (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*



colm said:


> Please explain...customers are not buying, therfore increase the price???. That makes no sense. In business you compete for business or you go out of business


 
correct - but that's what the publicans have been doing for the last few years, otherwise why would the LVA be publicising a voluntary price freeze?

In the last few years the share of off licence alcohol sales vs pubs has increasing by something like 10%. Have pub prices been falling or even remaining unchanged?


----------



## colm (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*



rmelly said:


> why would the LVA be publicising a voluntary price freeze?
> Have pub prices been falling or even remaining unchanged?


There is no price freeze really. Prices in some places change on a daily basis & even an hourly basis at nigh.
I would say pup prices have fallen the same as other property


----------



## theoneill (24 Dec 2008)

I found it interesting that at the last budget wine was hit which people usually consume at home or in restaurants. However beer was left untouched. Also I doubt that the restriction in off sales had anything to do with social problems but more to do with dwindling profits in the pub trade. The vintners have a huge lobby and their fingers in many political pies.

On the subject of walking out of a pub or a shop for overcharging make sure you inform the manager that you are refusing to pay the high prices as the guy at the till may just say nothing. Also be sure to point out that in general a person will inform 3 people about a good retail experience however they will inform around 9 about a bad one and I remember hearing about that before the interweb so you could probably add a few zeros after those figures. I have no problem paying a fair price for any goods or service but price gouging makes my blood boil.


----------



## rmelly (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*



colm said:


> There is no price freeze really. Prices in some places change on a daily basis & even an hourly basis at nigh.


 
Hence my saying voluntary, plus changes based on time of day wouldn't technically count as a price incease.



> I would say pup prices have fallen the same as other property


 
I wasn't talking about property prices


----------



## colm (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*

if I pay 5 euro a pint at 11pm & 6 at 12 thats *an increase*
I said *Pub prices* have fallen the same as any other property


----------



## Complainer (24 Dec 2008)

extopia said:


> Temple Bar pubs have been doing this for years. All you can do is complain. I always do, on the rare occasions that I find myself drinking in that hellhole that is TB. No one ever listens, though.


This is one case where the complaining really doesn't work. What does work is walking away, or not walking into those places in the first place. Vote with your feet.


----------



## rmelly (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*



colm said:


> if I pay 5 euro a pint at 11pm & 6 at 12 thats *an increase*


 
Not if the prices revert the next day - it's tiered pricing.



> I said *Pub prices* have fallen the same as any other property


 
And I said  



> I wasn't talking about property prices


----------



## colm (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*



rmelly said:


> I wasn't talking about property prices


 
How can you talk about pup prices & say you were not talking about property prices. A pub is a property & in the current climate the price of that property has dropped. Therefore pub prices have dropped.


----------



## rmelly (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*



colm said:


> How can you talk about pup prices & say you were not talking about property prices. A pub is a property & in the current climate the price of that property has dropped. Therefore pub prices have dropped.


 
I'm hoping you're being intentionally obtuse, just in case you aren't, my use of the phrase 'pub prices' refers to the price the pubs are charging for drinks.


----------



## colm (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: 6.90 Pint in Temple Bar*



Complainer said:


> This is one case where the complaining really doesn't work. What does work is walking away, or not walking into those places in the first place. Vote with your feet.


I agree!



rmelly said:


> my use of the phrase 'pub prices' refers to the price the pubs are charging for drinks.


 
Apologies, I would refer to that as drinks prices.


----------



## Strongback (24 Dec 2008)

People might not have the option of going to the pub if 2009 iif things are as bad as predicted.  THe publicans need to wake up.

Heres a link to the National Consumers Agency website which sets out the policy for changing drinks prices over the course of a night.

http://www.nca.ie/eng/Business_Zone/Guides/Full List/Licensed Premises.html

Two links one to an Irish Times article and the other from The Independent about price fixing sorry I meant _drink price freezing._

[broken link removed]


----------



## Strongback (24 Dec 2008)

People might not have the option of going to the pub if 2009 if things are as bad as predicted. The publicans need to wake up.

Heres a link to the National Consumers Agency website which sets out the policy for changing drinks prices over the course of a night.

http://www.nca.ie/eng/Business_Zone/Guides/Full List/Licensed Premises.html

Two links one to an Irish Times article and the other from The Independent about price fixing sorry I meant _drink price freezing._

[broken link removed]

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/letters/pubs-should-set-own-drink-prices-1565117.html


----------



## Taxi Driver (28 Dec 2008)

Strongback said:


> People might not have the option of going to the pub if 2009 if things are as bad as predicted. The publicans need to wake up.
> 
> Heres a link to the National Consumers Agency website which sets out the policy for changing drinks prices over the course of a night.
> 
> http://www.nca.ie/eng/Business_Zone/Guides/Full List/Licensed Premises.html


 
That's a good link from the NCA.  But I don't see any mention of giving receipts to customers.  I had a look at the Act and it's not there either.

There must be some reason why some pubs give receipts with drinks and others don't.  Anyone?


----------



## Stifster (28 Dec 2008)

Taxi Driver said:


> That's a good link from the NCA. But I don't see any mention of giving receipts to customers. I had a look at the Act and it's not there either.
> 
> There must be some reason why some pubs give receipts with drinks and others don't. Anyone?


 
Probably just policy not to do so unless requested, most give receipts which usually end up left on the bar.


----------



## Stifster (28 Dec 2008)

anyone remember the hoopla when the pint broke the £2 barrier? It wasn't _that_ long ago...


----------



## terrontress (29 Dec 2008)

mcaul said:


> You'll pay £6 in some pubs in London for a bottle of beer. And Paris? - MINIMUM €7 for pint beer and in most cases close to €10.
> 
> As for my local - €3.70


 
I would be very surprised if there are any pubs in London charging £6 for a bottle of standard beer.

If you go to an ott swish nightclub like Cafe de Paris or are drinking Harrods Tutankhamun Beer you might pay over the odds but I have never found anywhere round Covent Garden, which is tourist and nightlife central, charging over £4 for a pint of Kronenbourg.

In fact, I'd be annoyed if I was charged £4.


----------



## queenlex (29 Dec 2008)

leghorn said:


> It may work out cheaper to hop on a plane to the UK for a night out.


 
May???? Haha


----------



## dtwhaler (2 Jan 2009)

How can they afford to do this ? 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/money/article2087884.ece


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2009)

Stifster said:


> anyone remember the hoopla when the pint broke the £2 barrier? It wasn't _that_ long ago...


About a decade ago judging by this.



leghorn said:


> It may work out cheaper to hop on a plane to the UK for a night out.


Care to break that down to support your hypothesis?


----------



## Havana (2 Jan 2009)

Alot of pubs in Dublin, especially in Temlple Bar, don't have to rely on your return custom to make a buck - tomorrow night there will be a whole new planeload of tourists heading straight for Temple Bar to sample its delights. Without the time or inclination to shop around they will pay the prices, have a great night and be off home a couple of days later, when the next planeload of tourists head to Temple Bar. When my American cousin is home she loves a particular pub in Temple Bar regardless of price. I spend the whole night moaning about the prices and don't return till she is home the following yrea. One day I will drag her out of the place!!!!


----------



## Strongback (6 Jan 2009)

dtwhaler said:


> How can they afford to do this ?
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/money/article2087884.ece


 

Wetherspoon's were to move into a renovated building on Caple St, Dublin 6-7 odd years ago, a friend of mine was working on the building renovation at the time. At the last minute Wetherspoon's pulled out. Personally I did not hear the official reason why Wetherspoons did not set up in Dublin. At the time we speculated that the vitners associations probably objected to what Wetherspoons represented. Wetherspoons would have shaken up pricing.

Wetherspoons can lack character, athmosphere and the craic of some pubs. Aldi and Lidl are basically sheds with pallets of product. We go to these places because of the good prices.


----------



## terrontress (6 Jan 2009)

Strongback said:


> Wetherspoon's were to move into a renovated building on Caple St, Dublin 6-7 odd years ago, a friend of mine was working on the building renovation at the time. At the last minute Wetherspoon's pulled out. Personally I did not hear the official reason why Wetherspoons did not set up in Dublin. At the time we speculated that the vitners associations probably objected to what Wetherspoons represented. Wetherspoons would have shaken up pricing.
> 
> Wetherspoons can lack character, athmosphere and the craic of some pubs. Aldi and Lidl are basically sheds with pallets of product. We go to these places because of the good prices.


 
I remember something about legislation having been bought in to outlaw happy hours specifically to make the Wetherspoon business model unworkable in Ireland. They had to pull out at the last minute, losing considerable amount of money in the process. 

Wetherspoons aren't great places at all. No music, no TV. The only entertainment is gaming and quiz machines. They open at 9 in the morning and get a load of alcos in at that time. Their food is frozen and then deep fried or microwaved. I have been to the one in Brixton in London which really is like a lunatic asylum.

The only benefit I could think in having them is that they would put pressure on other pubs to bring their prices down.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2009)

terrontress said:


> They open at 9 in the morning and get a load of alcos in at that time. Their food is frozen and then deep fried or microwaved.


Sounds very like many of the early houses around _Dublin_. Apart from the food which usually comes in a packet marked "crisps" or "peanuts".


----------



## terrontress (7 Jan 2009)

Yeah, you've got a point. I used to work on Capel St. and see a few of the victims staggering out of the pub when I was going into work in the morning. I was told it was lads from the fruit markets who would be knocking off work at 5 or 6 in the morning.

I was at the darts in London between Christmas and New Year and went into a respectable looking pub in Wood Green, opposite the underground station. A pint of Kronenbourg was £2.19 and a pint of Carlsberg was £1.89. There was a decent enough crowd, a mix of ages and music playing. It wasn't a Wetherspoon bar, it was called The Goose.

There are cheap places in London if you sniff around but you'd never get anything that cheap in Dublin.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2009)

terrontress said:


> Yeah, you've got a point. I used to work on Capel St. and see a few of the victims staggering out of the pub when I was going into work in the morning. I was told it was lads from the fruit markets who would be knocking off work at 5 or 6 in the morning.


Most of the regulars I see hanging around or stumbling out of early houses around that area are basically dipsos and very unlikely to have put in a night/morning's work in the markets.


----------



## Ciaraella (7 Jan 2009)

My local in Tallaght has had a promotion for the last three or so years, €2.50 for a bottle of Stella, still dearer than buying a box and staying at home but still sociable without breaking the bank! And pints of minerals and shandy are 2.50 whereas in most pubs you would be charged full price for a pint for a shandy (whcih is outrageous) or for two splits for a pint of minerals.


----------



## dtlyn (7 Jan 2009)

Strongback said:


> I was in a pub in Temple Bar last Thursday night with two friends and ordered three pints which came to the following price:
> 
> 1 Pint x Heinekin €6.60
> 1 Pint x Heinekin €6.60
> ...


 
I suppose the said pubs will argue you're paying the extra for the experience/culture/some other crap.

I like the fact that a pint is so expensive in temple bar, is a brilliant excuse not to go near the sick-pasted carpets, English hen parties etc. etc. What a total dump. 

Actually, the price of a pint in Grafton St. sits around the 5:70 mark after 11pm. Much better experience altogether.


----------

